# many spalted logs



## davduckman2010 (Aug 30, 2014)

spent the day dragging 30 spalted maple logs that iv let ferment 2 years in the spalt farm. theres another 30 out there the real big ones. going to mill these in a week or so into boards / slabs and beams for blanks. should be some nice spalt going on inside I knock all the loose bark off of most and there real nasty on the outside see some curly looking logs in the pile.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Sprung (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nice, Duck! Can't wait to see pics of what's hiding inside!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2014)

I left a big pile of saw dust right about where those logs are, LOL. I wanna mill that funky looking white one with all the bumps and crotches. Maybe next time, new mill is in the works my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 30, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> I left a big pile of saw dust right about where those logs are, LOL. I wanna mill that funky looking white one with all the bumps and crotches. Maybe next time, new mill is in the works my friend.


 
any time my friend these are babys compared to what the skid loaders going to drag out . I drug these out with my f - 150 worked like a charm she did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 30, 2014)

You're gonna be busy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 30, 2014)

UUHHMMMM Duckwood!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2014)

suh weet cheese us mother o
may i!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 30, 2014)

Candy, candy, candy. You lucky duck.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 31, 2014)

You gonna slab them by hand with that old crosscut saw? That thing doesn't look like it's been used in 50 yrs. Nice prop though. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 30, 2014)

30 now and another 30 later what the man won't do to have the most of the best there is. I guess I am jealous of the fact that you can do what you do, but go ahead and mill it anyway. then show us some pic of that wonderful Duck wood
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------

